# The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon!



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

It's been called vaporware.
It's been called a hoax.
It's been a long time coming, we know, however, the wait is now over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The release of the Forge Motorsport 2.0T FSI Full Replacement DV is imminent. 
(end of the month, we're hoping)








This photo does not show evey component that will be included. Missing are a few o-rings, some vacuum line, a bracket or two, etc., however, the kit will consist mainly of the functional components shown above.
Also not shown in the above photo are some unique elements we've incoporated for added functionality and universality.
The setup will interface with the stock elctronic valve control seemlessly and will operate in a stock-like manner, however, with significant improvements in boost response all around.
Pricing will be announced soon, but this should tide you all over for the time being.
If you have not already done so, please forward to us, at the e-mail addresses listed below, your contact information and you will be added to a notification list. You will then receive all of the relevant purchase related information when the kit becomes available for sale.
US Residents - [email protected]
European and Other International Residents - [email protected]
Specific setup photos, instructions, operational perameter and details, etc. will all come in time prior to release.
Enjoy!










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:14 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (OOOO-A3)*

Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh yeahhhhh! 
Looks like it uses a solenoid to create a vacuum to either open or close the valve. Looks like it'll work great. 
...and before we hear the naysayers comment - I doubt very much that it will have any "lag" or delayed response issues. 


_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 4:02 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

Look!!! the kittenzz are dancingz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

:bows before forge:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (digitalhippie)*

REJOICE ALL YE KITTENZZZ


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*

wow what are the two nipples on the valve for? Do they both hook up to the solenoid ?


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_wow what are the two nipples on the valve for? Do they both hook up to the solenoid ?

Probably used to actuate the valve. I think the black solenoid creates a vacuum in one of the ports to move the valve one way, and vice-versa.
...or the more that I look at it, it seems that the black "solenoid" may actually "direct" vacuum created by the motor to actuate the valve.

Edit: the more I look at it, I don't quite know how it's supposed to work. But that black thing does something to direct vacuum to move the valve one way or the other










_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 4:06 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_what are the two nipples ... for?
Son, I think it's time we had "the talk"....


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

Better get a bunch of them over here at AVC Weber pronto!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_wow what are the two nipples on the valve for? Do they both hook up to the solenoid ?

The valve will not be actuated solely by an intake manifold reference.
For the first time ever used on this type of component before, this valve will operate by way of the solenoid switching between both a constant pressure source and a vacuum source. (There is a 3rd port on the solenoid you can't see in the photo.)
The extra nipple on the valve provides the constant pressure reference


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:07 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

The kit looks great.. to bad its going to be installed under the car.. never be seen again.. 
JT


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

I also wonder where the solenoid mounts i see those two flanges for it to mount in the engine bay


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The valve will not be actuated solely by an intake manifold reference.
For the first time ever used on this type of component before, this valve will operate by way of the solenoid switching between both a constant pressure source and a vacuum source. (There is a 3rd port on the solenoid you can't see in the photo.)
The extra nipple on the valve provides the constant pressure reference

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:07 PM 5-15-2007_

So the black "solenoid" sort of... directs whether vacuum goes to the valve or not - sort of an on/off switch? While the valve is under a constant pressure so that it returns to whatever position when vacuum is turned off?


_Modified by (mkV)Jetta2.0t at 4:10 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

Good work Mike


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I also wonder where the solenoid mounts i see those two flanges for it to mount in the engine bay

Supplied brackets! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The valve will not be actuated solely by an intake manifold reference.
For the first time ever used on this type of component before, this valve will operate by way of the solenoid switching between both a constant pressure source and a vacuum source. (There is a 3rd port on the solenoid you can't see in the photo.)
The extra nipple on the valve provides the constant pressure reference

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:07 PM 5-15-2007_

Thats great that means I can tap my boost gauge else where...I have never liked how it has been crammed up against my EVOms airbox


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

awesome guys







can't wait to pop it in.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh yeah - in before page 20!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

A constant pressure source is applied to the valve at all times except when the solenoid actuates.
When the solenoid actuates, vacuum is then applied to the valve allowing it to vent.
When the solenoid is no longer "on", the valve is then seeing a constant pressure reference again, thusly is closes and stays closed.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The valve will not be actuated solely by an intake manifold reference.
[...] this valve will operate by way of the solenoid switching between both a constant pressure source and a vacuum source.

Result: *NO valve flutter.* It's either forced open or forced closed (spring involved, as well), and the ECU can maintain control of the solenoid as if it were the stock valve.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Thats great that means I can tap my boost gauge else where...I have never liked how it has been crammed up against my EVOms airbox

Not to burst your bubble, but you should still always reference a boost gauge from the intake manifold, and our kit will provide a method to do so. 
The constant pressure source for the valve will be taken from the compressor cover of the turbo, and thusly would never show vacuum on your gauge.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

gotcha...haha...you can tell i have lots of questions. Im probably good for the beginings of your FAQ section on the website
cheers Mike








Brandon


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*

The little "vacuum block" shown in the photo has 3 port provisions on it to which one port will be a dedicated vacuum reference for valve operation.
A second provision is provided for a boost gauge source to seemlessly integrate everything together.
The third port is for whatever you want! A freebie just in case you need one more.








Blanking plugs for unused vacuum block ports will of course be provided with the kit.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:18 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Thats great that means I can tap my boost gauge else where...I have never liked how it has been crammed up against my EVOms airbox

I have that same exact problem w/ the EVOMS intake box getting in the way.







What are your ideas for re-routing the boost gauge line? 
And the Forge DV looks killer!! Great job guys!


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Gearhardt)*

"You already have a Grail?"
[French accent]"Oh yezzzz. It'sa very nizzzee."[/French accent]







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

Now that's a nice lookin piece of work there, but looking at all the machine work that goes into that valve, plus the specially manufactured solenoid makes me scared to see the price.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

Very insteresting to see the final product.
I didn't realize there were going to be so many parts.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Gearhardt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gearhardt* »_
I have that same exact problem w/ the EVOMS intake box getting in the way.







What are your ideas for re-routing the boost gauge line? 
And the Forge DV looks killer!! Great job guys!









Well I guess Im gonna have to wait for for the kit so i can get a beter idea
Also...sort of related How long does it take to machine each valve?



_Modified by Rub-ISH at 2:41 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Rub-ISH)*

I cant believe I did work all day and missed this post till just now!


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not to burst your bubble, but you should still always reference a boost gauge from the intake manifold, and our kit will provide a method to do so. 
The constant pressure source for the valve will be taken from the compressor cover of the turbo, and thusly would never show vacuum on your gauge.

Mike, would this help with the clearance issue with the EVOMS intake box? I tried using a smaller "T valve" to make more room but I'm still looking for a better solution. Thanks!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Gearhardt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gearhardt* »_Mike, would this help with the clearance issue with the EVOMS intake box? I tried using a smaller "T valve" to make more room but I'm still looking for a better solution. Thanks! 


Yes it does


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Gearhardt)*

We tried making this piece as narrow as reasonably possible to limit such issues. I do know, however, that some test units have been installed with the EVOMS intake and no one has mentioned any issues! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

Yes it does

Thats what Im talking bout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

Page 1 FTW!


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

Nevermind. Page 2 FTW!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rescaled the size on this one, sorry threaddy-poo!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Make one with the head of the cat that is just peeking in from the corner with his tongue sticking out!








"Do you has a flavor" stylez!










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:21 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will do, tonight or tomorrow. I'm only on a laptop with a touchpad, and I'll use the original style kittenzz from the first picktar!!!


----------



## Blue2002lagoon (May 9, 2005)

Just cut a whole in the heatshield of the EVOMS like me


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

As mention on AW: "I'm down for one".
Just hope the pricing is within the $300max range.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

biggest thumbs up evAr for forge.
looks like they've covered all the bases with their product.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 











_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 11:17 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (Blue2002lagoon)*

cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_










Oh he went there.... ahahahahaha
kittenzz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

Yippie!!!! wooooohooooooo! Can't wait!

Mike any pre sales going to happen?


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (winsbluejetta)*

Now we just need a forge revised PCV!


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (volcomska)*

You took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (volcomska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volcomska* »_Now we just need a forge revised PCV!

What's wrong with VW's revised "G" valve?


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ill be forwarding an email in 2 mins...
for the people about the Evoms+Boost gauge situation...
i ran into the same problem when i installed my intake... went to APTuning and go a New South fitting for the vacume line... No problems at all with room to spare...
atleast if your running the AWE vent mount boost gauge... if your running the new south i dunno whats going on...


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (winsbluejetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winsbluejetta* »_Yippie!!!! wooooohooooooo! Can't wait!

Mike any pre sales going to happen?


x2


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (winsbluejetta)*











_Modified by Pottle at 9:12 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (winsbluejetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winsbluejetta* »_Yippie!!!! wooooohooooooo! Can't wait!

Mike any pre sales going to happen?


your a dork








j/k buddy


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

The black solenoid valve is a stock 2.0TFSI valve? (this part costs arround 30$ oem)


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

sold...
definitely about to email you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like the people who bought the _other_ "solution" should have held out a little longer lol...


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_The black solenoid valve is a stock 2.0TFSI valve? (this part costs arround 30$ oem)

No, the black solenoid valve you see in the picture at the top of this thread is Forge's own - not OEM.
(PS - OEM valves are around $60+)


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

What will this valve sound like when it vents? Will it recirculate like stock? Vent to atmosphere? A mixture of both? Or if it only recirculates, will it be compatable with your spacer? thanks!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! (gearshifter6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearshifter6* »_What will this valve sound like when it vents? Will it recirculate like stock? Vent to atmosphere? A mixture of both? Or if it only recirculates, will it be compatable with your spacer? thanks!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Concerning sound......
.... as a standalone product, this kit replaces the stock recirculating valve with another recirculating valve.
In that regard, just bolting up this valve will result in no real change to the sound of the valve. The residual charge pressure is still recirculated in the same manner as the stock valve, so the function and subsequent sound remains the same.
This product will however be compatible with our valve spacers just the the stock valve is.
If someone desires some sound from the valve or if someone already has one of our valve spacers installed with their stock valve, the spacer can still be used with this new replacement valve.
Using the standard spacer, this will convert the valve into a fully atmospheric setup. 
Using the adjustable spacer will allow the user to change the level of sound made, even switching to a full recirculating setup periodically if desired.
We have already tested the final product with both versions of the spacers and you will still see every benefit from the valve even when using the spacers. Boost response in every respect will still improve, however, you will just more audibly hear the valve venting.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

get on the list at [email protected]


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*








Thanks for the update.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

sweet, so as I did with e-code I'd also like to ask to see if you guys have done any logging. A before/after type thing to show consitantly OEM functionality and reaction time, etc?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (magilson)*

We have tons of logs. Nothing compiled in a postable condition right now, however.
VAG-com was vital to the development of this kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EliteDubs (Apr 5, 2002)

fingers crossed this comes out at the end of the month. need this in before june 9th, so i can have a stressless 8hr trip to va beach


----------



## NINj4 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*

Lookin' good.


----------



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

Woot, two weeks!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looks good!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

finally. looks awesome...not we got pricing to look forward to heh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have tons of logs. Nothing compiled in a postable condition right now, however.
VAG-com was vital to the development of this kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mike,
Is this a piston style valve or a diaphragm? Will it be manufactured in China or the UK?
Do you know the length of travel necessary to vent? 
Also, the n75 your are using, does it plug into the oem d.v. electrical connection?
How does the ecu vent boost when it wants to if the engine is not in vacuum at that point, say like for limp mode if there is some sort of component failure?
Thanks,
Keith/APR


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Great job Forge! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That is more or less how I imagined the kit to be, a N75, a dv but I was also expecting a vacuum canister of some sort like the one the 1.8T had on top of the coil packs. Anyway, you know better!
I hope AVC Weber is on your waiting list 'cause I'm going to camp outside any day now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (MPower_this!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPower_this!* »_Great job Forge! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That is more or less how I imagined the kit to be, a N75, a dv but I was also expecting a vacuum canister of some sort like the one the 1.8T had on top of the coil packs. Anyway, you know better!
I hope AVC Weber is on your waiting list 'cause I'm going to camp outside any day now.

yeah, the lack of vacuum res is kinda strange, seems like this d.v. setup is close to the older technology found on the 1.8T except for the canister. I woulda thought that would be important to esp and limp mode safety features. Can Mike comment?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Mike,
Is this a piston style valve or a diaphragm? Will it be manufactured in China or the UK?
Do you know the length of travel necessary to vent? 
Also, the n75 your are using, does it plug into the oem d.v. electrical connection?
How does the ecu vent boost when it wants to if the engine is not in vacuum at that point, say like for limp mode if there is some sort of component failure?
Thanks,
Keith/APR

Questions are one thing, but baiting and insinuation are another. We stay out of threads about other company's products... maybe you should take a note. 
It's a piston valve. Won't comment on the travel, it has sufficient travel and just as importantly it has sufficient area through which to vent.
Solenoid plugs to factory connector.
If you think it needs a vac res then you're missing something








Now let's get back to the fun!


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just noticed your sig Angel


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Questions are one thing, but baiting and insinuation are another. We stay out of threads about other company's products... maybe you should take a note. 


Now wait a second. Keith had great questions. 
Why so defensive when all you have to do is answer them?


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_
Now wait a second. Keith had great questions. 
Why so defensive when all you have to do is answer them?


I think Angel answered his questions as well.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_
Now wait a second. Keith had great questions. 
Why so defensive when all you have to do is answer them?


+1. I can see why you may not want to answer some questions due to competition, etc, but I believe you started the 'tone' in this thread.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_
I think Angel answered his questions as well. 

I saw that---after the defensive remark.
Maybe it just stunned Angel. He was probably use to all of the praise and kiss a$$, and the good questions threw him for a loop.


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: The wait is finally over! Forge Valves Coming Soon! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We tried making this piece as narrow as reasonably possible to limit such issues. I do know, however, that some test units have been installed with the EVOMS intake and no one has mentioned any issues! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is really good news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Every question Keith asked except for maybe length of travel (why is this info needed?) seems valid enough.


----------



## WhoIsJohnGalt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I don't see how Mike was 'baiting and insinuating' with his questions at all. Now I'm concerned about the overly defensive tone in Forge's response...


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (SnowboarderX216)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowboarderX216* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ill be forwarding an email in 2 mins...
for the people about the Evoms+Boost gauge situation...
i ran into the same problem when i installed my intake... went to APTuning and go a New South fitting for the vacume line... No problems at all with room to spare...
atleast if your running the AWE vent mount boost gauge... if your running the new south i dunno whats going on...

Yep that's exactly my setup, I have the AWE vent boost gauge and the EVOMS intake. So there is definitely a clearance issue with the intake box. I will check out the New South fitting, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Understand guys and gals that he starts off by asking where it will be manufactured.... of little relevance and casts doubt. He started on another forum that you guys may not be aware of.... 
all is well and I'm sorry for the momentary derailment. 
Back to the questions and stuffs.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

another product-related thread in the toilet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif vortex.


_Modified by adROCK319 at 2:43 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

What's more, if you'd like to test one Keith I'll happily send one over to you when they start to come in.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What's more, if you'd like to test one Keith I'll happily send one over to you when they start to come in.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_another product-related thread in the toilet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif vortex.


X2


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What's more, if you'd like to test one Keith I'll happily send one over to you when they start to come in.

Id like to test one


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What's more, if you'd like to test one Keith I'll happily send one over to you when they start to come in.

Exactly why no one should doubt this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Besides, Keith... can you comment on the photo of your BT kit which seems to have a fully mechanical valve (which would be subject to lack of vac in the instances you mentioned)? When eurocode sold their fully mechanical setup, their arguement for it working was "APR did it"...
So how is it your fully mechanical valve is able to open in ESP/limp situations?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Exactly why no one should doubt this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Besides, Keith... can you comment on the photo of your BT kit which seems to have a fully mechanical valve (which would be subject to lack of vac in the instances you mentioned)? When eurocode sold their fully mechanical setup, their arguement for it working was "APR did it"...
So how is it your fully mechanical valve is able to open in ESP/limp situations?

ZING!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Exactly why no one should doubt this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Besides, Keith... can you comment on the photo of your BT kit which seems to have a fully mechanical valve (which would be subject to lack of vac in the instances you mentioned)? When eurocode sold their fully mechanical setup, their arguement for it working was "APR did it"...
So how is it your fully mechanical valve is able to open in ESP/limp situations?

While these arguments may be valid...can another thread be made? I just want to be able to read about the forge valve without a war going on in the middle


----------



## gee tea eye V (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

x2 this is ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to forge and a great product


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (gee tea eye V)*

Oh here we go...I guess my sig is more relevent than I thought it would be
Lets play nice guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Yeah no kidding.... do you regularly see the future?


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Oh here we go...I guess my sig is more relevent than I thought it would be
Lets play nice guys


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah no kidding.... do you regularly see the future?



Only after a couple of long island ice TEAZZZ...


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Exactly why no one should doubt this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Besides, Keith... can you comment on the photo of your BT kit which seems to have a fully mechanical valve (which would be subject to lack of vac in the instances you mentioned)? When eurocode sold their fully mechanical setup, their arguement for it working was "APR did it"...
So how is it your fully mechanical valve is able to open in ESP/limp situations?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What's more, if you'd like to test one Keith I'll happily send one over to you when they start to come in.

That would be great actually! I recently took a greddy rs off, I didn't like it. would be cool to see how it works.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That would be great actually! I recently took a greddy rs off, I didn't like it. would be cool to see how it works.

APR doesn't like the greddy "kit"?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Questions are one thing, but baiting and insinuation are another. We stay out of threads about other company's products... maybe you should take a note. 
It's a piston valve. Won't comment on the travel, it has sufficient travel and just as importantly it has sufficient area through which to vent.
Solenoid plugs to factory connector.
If you think it needs a vac res then you're missing something








Now let's get back to the fun!









I only asked as a thread was recently posted that showed your 1.8T valve boxed on pallets and delivered from China or HK. I really was meaning to give you an opportunity to disprove that claim or differentiate the 2.0T valve from the 1.8T valve.
The travel is important to responsiveness.
You are correct that I may be missing something about the vacuum canister, however, its a very legitimate concern. So how does the ecu pull boost when it wants if the engine is not operating in vacuum?
Solenoid plugging to oem connector means to me that the ecu can pull the d.v. when actuated but how does the solenoid get vacuum if the engine is under boost when the ecu decides to pull the d.v.?
Why does it bother you that I ask the questions? I can use my personal account if that is better.







Other companies ask me questions all the time about our products and the only ones I don't answer is j. moss, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Every question Keith asked except for maybe length of travel (why is this info needed?) seems valid enough.

the length of travel has a result on responsiveness. longer to travel longer to wait for boost to escape longer it takes to close longer it takes for boost to build again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Exactly why no one should doubt this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Besides, Keith... can you comment on the photo of your BT kit which seems to have a fully mechanical valve (which would be subject to lack of vac in the instances you mentioned)? When eurocode sold their fully mechanical setup, their arguement for it working was "APR did it"...
So how is it your fully mechanical valve is able to open in ESP/limp situations?

exactly, that's why you won't see our production kits with a mechanical d.v.!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Oh here we go...I guess my sig is more relevent than I thought it would be
Lets play nice guys

pretty cool actually, but I am really just trying to satisfy my own curiosisty. if they send me one and it works to my liking, I'll even endorse it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
APR doesn't like the greddy "kit"? 

I don't know if it was a kit, I bought the car with it on, it was a greddy rs, blue sound attachment thingy, atp adaptor plate and resistor for the electrical connection. David at Ecode said his "kit" includes a block off of some sort so it recircs I believe.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If they send me one and it works to my liking, I'll even endorse it!

That's all well and good Keith, really, but we'll be less likely to voluntarily send one your way if you continue to question it's operation and viability as a legitimate solution when we already know it works. 
It's coming to market regardless, based on over 9 solid months of development and testing, and we're 100% confident everyone will be satisfied with the operation of the part as is.
I've already stated the basic fundemental elements of it's operation, so here it is again below if you missed it. More detailed information will be made available (and will become plainly obvious) upon release.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The valve will not be actuated solely by an intake manifold reference.
For the first time ever used on this type of component before, this valve will operate by way of the solenoid switching between both a constant pressure source and a vacuum source. (There is a 3rd port on the solenoid you can't see in the photo.)
The extra nipple on the valve provides the constant pressure reference.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A constant pressure source is applied to the valve at all times except when the solenoid actuates.
When the solenoid actuates, vacuum is then applied to the valve allowing it to vent.
When the solenoid is no longer "on", the valve is then seeing a constant pressure reference again, thusly is closes and stays closed.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The little "vacuum block" shown in the photo has 3 port provisions on it to which one port will be a dedicated vacuum reference for valve operation.
A second provision is provided for a boost gauge source to seemlessly integrate everything together.
The third port is for whatever you want! A freebie just in case you need one more. 
Blanking plugs for unused vacuum block ports will of course be provided with the kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's all well and good Keith, really, but we'll be less likely to voluntarily send one your way if you continue to question it's operation and viability as a legitimate solution when we already know it works. 
It's coming to market regardless, based on over 9 solid months of development and testing, and we're 100% confident everyone will be satisfied with the operation of the part as is.
I've already stated the basic fundemental elements of it's operation, so here it is again below if you missed it. More detailed information will be made available (and will become plainly obvious) upon release.


Mike,
I know you know it works. I know it works. Its only to what extent that it works is the unanswered questions I was hoping to gain insight to. Any d.v. will work, its about what is ideal, really.
I'm glad its coming to market, there are lot's of bad oem d.v.'s out there and this is a solution to that issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Props to you guys.
I read the statement of operation, that's what prompted my questions. Maybe I didn't catch on was all. Should we just talk on the phone?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the length of travel has a result on responsiveness. longer to travel longer to wait for boost to escape longer it takes to close longer it takes for boost to build again.
The amount of vacuum pull vs. the tension of the spring would have more to do with that than a couple mm of travel. How can that question even be asked when you don't ask the diameter of the piston/bore? You do get paid to do this right? I'm no Forge fanboi, but goddamn, why question such simple things knowing the length of time and money it must have taken to get this off the ground? Not even I would question something like that of Forge, as if they aren't known for their diverter valves.
Ahhhhhh there goes my faith in APR...........lol


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_I'm no Forge fanboi, but goddamn, why question such simple things knowing the length of time and money it must have taken to get this off the ground? Not even I would question something like that of Forge, as if they aren't known for their diverter valves.

Why question it? Because a lot of people are about to spend a lot of money on what should be a final and OEM-functional DV solution. Now looking at that kit, knowing the current price of metal, knowing the kind of time it would take to machine those parts, coupled with paying people for development time.... It's not gonna be $100. I wouldn't be surprised to see it at $300. For big bucks, I wanna know how it works, _exactly_ how it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*

Ok guys.. give us a little more time and we'll lay it all out there. We'll even provide diagrams








Don't lose faith in APR/Forge/Etc. based on threads like these.... at least here we have two very capable companies that are very good at what they do. I think we might have lost our way there for a sec, I'm ready to carry forward.
Keith, contact me directly and we can discuss it at length. I'm just wary of putting it up here when you know just as well as I do that we can take a stroll at SEMA, PRI, etc. and find several companies displaying "forge" valves..... for a small company from Hicktown England, that hurts. Your company has nothing to do with that of course, just don't want to make it too easy for the copy cats.

_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Why question it? Because a lot of people are about to spend a lot of money on what should be a final and OEM-functional DV solution. Now looking at that kit, knowing the current price of metal, knowing the kind of time it would take to machine those parts, coupled with paying people for development time.... It's not gonna be $100. I wouldn't be surprised to see it at $300. For big bucks, I wanna know how it works, _exactly_ how it works.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok guys.. give us a little more time and we'll lay it all out there. We'll even provide diagrams









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm curious what APR/REVO/GIAC/Utrasonic(sp?)/MTM/Neuspeed/Oettenger employees with k03 2.0T's, who run their own software, have been using as a DV solution up to this point. Has everyone been running the upgraded oem DV's, replacing it if there was a problem? Since there seems to not be any fully functional kits out on the market yet, has it all been in house, behind the scenes, solutions thus far? 
Given the fact that the 2.0T has been out in Europe for quite some time, and chip tuners over there have likely been pushing it for a while before the stock DV was upgraded and redesigned, it seems strange that they would just keep blowing em up and throwing in new ones.
Am I totally off base here? Has there been any solutions for these companies thus far or have they been using Hacks, like the Euro code, or more hackish, the ATP block off and blow off...


_Modified by Arin at 9:07 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

Yeah Im pretty sure they have just been replacing them...I mean they do hold for a while...And we already know what MTM's solution was
Forge just put up the capital to do it the right way. I mean Audi and VW didnt even get that far. The S3 runs the same SH!TTY DV that the regular A3 does. That seems crazy to me but lets face it the A3 is the economy car of the audi line...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Yeah Im pretty sure they have just been replacing them...I mean they do hold for a while...And we already know what MTM's solution was
Forge just put up the capital to do it the right way. I mean Audi and VW didnt even get that far. The S3 runs the same SH!TTY DV that the regular A3 does. That seems crazy to me but lets face it the A3 is the economy car of the audi line...

What makes you feel that the OEM valve is inadequate? How many people are actually having issues with their valves versus how many are paranoid due to the rantings of people on the vortex? 
If heat is causing the diaphragm to fail/tear, then the solution for the S3 is perfectly fine. 
20k, chipped and holding 20psi no problems.
Dave


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*

It's not just heat. It's simple physics.
The plunger of the OEM valve has small holes in the tip of it. Even when the plunger seals pressue inside the turbo and charge piping, these small holes allow pressure through them to the back side of the diaphragm to pressurize the diaphragm to help keep the valve sealed.
The problem, however, is that only one side of the diaphragm is pressurized. The back side. The other side of the diaphragm is just covered by the little "cap" that holds it in place. 
Since pressure is only acting on one side of the diaphragm, you get a ballooning effect.
Without any reciprocating pressure acting on the other side of the diaphragm, you will eventually reach a point at which it will pop.
They are popping, not melting.


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:45 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_The S3 runs the same SH!TTY DV that the regular A3 does. That seems crazy to me but lets face it the A3 is the economy car of the audi line...

Yeah but they are not running increased boost, stock, are they?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's not just heat. It's simple physics.
The plunger of the OEM valve has small holes in the tip of it.
These small holes allow pressure through them to the back side of the diaphragm to pressurize the diaphragm to help keep the valve sealed.
The problem, however, is that only one side of the diaphragm is pressurized. The back side. The other side of the diaphragm is just covered by the little "cap" that holds it in place.
Since pressure is only acting on one side of the diaphragm, you get a ballooning effect.
Without any reciprocating pressure acting on the other side of the diaphragm, you will eventually reach a point at which it will pop.
They are popping, not melting.

Heat weakens the diaphragm substrate. Take away the heat and the diaphragm should last longer. Reinforce the diaphragm and it won't pop as easily. 
Of course there are bound to be the DVs that fail naturally due to variances in production, but seeing as how quite a few people are running OEM dvs that do not fail when chipped (20+psi), it is dramatic to assume that there is an inherent flaw with the OEM valve based on forum hype. 
Dave


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*

It's not hype.
VW and Audi would not have issued a recall of the part over hype.
Granted the so-called recall only allows for replacement of a failed "B" or "C" revision valve with another "C" revision valve, so they have done nothing to improve the point of failure of the part. 
The failures are real, and they are not going to stop if VW just keeps putting failure prone "C" valves on every car.
Also note that you said removal of the valve from a direct heat source "SHOULD" help, and that reinforcement of the diaphragm will surely help. Please tell me how you plan to reinforce your diaphragm?


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:56 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Please tell me how you plan to reinforce your diaphragm?

[_insert birth control and really really really large wiener joke here_]


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's not hype.
VW and Audi would not have issued a recall of the part over hype.
The failures are real, and they are not going to stop.
Also note that removal of the valve from a direct heat source SHOULD help, and that reinforcement of the diaphragm will surely help. Please tell me how you plan to reinforce your diaphragm?


There's a recall on "B" or "C" diverter valves? Do tell . . . I have yet to see a single DV TSB or recall campaign.
Of course you can expect the rate of failure to increase when you start exceeding its designed limits. However, how much time do most people actually spend in high boost? With the amount of WOT logs + aggressive driving i've done, I'm personally surprised that mine hasn't gone. 
Don't need to reinforce my diaphragm . . . if it bursts i'll get either a new OEM one or one of the DV solutions out there. With 20k on the clock, i'm quite pleased with mine at this point. 
Dave


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*

You're lucky then, I'll admit, but how long do you really anticipate your lucky streak will continue?
I haven't personally seen a TSB either, however, I don't search for them nor do I monitor that sort of thing, but I have heard from numerous sources who do so that have said some type of free replacement of a failed valve is available through local dealerships. That's all I know.
To me, that says they admit to the failures, yet they either don't know how or can't correct it permanently.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
There's a recall on "B" or "C" diverter valves? Do tell . . . I have yet to see a single DV TSB or recall campaign.
Of course you can expect the rate of failure to increase when you start exceeding its designed limits. However, how much time do most people actually spend in high boost? With the amount of WOT logs + aggressive driving i've done, I'm personally surprised that mine hasn't gone. 
Don't need to reinforce my diaphragm . . . if it bursts i'll get either a new OEM one or one of the DV solutions out there. With 20k on the clock, i'm quite pleased with mine at this point. 
Dave


OMGZ AWESOME LOLZZZZ


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You're lucky then, I'll admit, but how long do you really anticipate your lucky streak will continue?
I haven't personally seen a TSB either, however, I don't search for them nor do I monitor that sort of thing, but I have heard from numerous sources who do so that have said some type of free replacement of a failed valve is available through local dealerships. That's all I know.
To me, that says they admit to the failures, yet they either don't know how or can't correct it permanently.

Seeing as there is no TSB or recall, i'd say there are plenty of other owners that are "lucky" as well. 
Of course the dealership is going to replace it, it is covered under the powertrain warranty. There isn't much for the dealership to diagnose or try to repair on a DV with a broken diaphragm. They're simply going to replace the part.
Dave


----------



## slk3q (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]) Possible Answer*

Keith,
Here's an idea that might be the answer to one of your questions.
The following assumes that the intake manifold will always be at a lower pressure than the compressor housing even under boost conditions. I think this is true because of the pressure drop that occurs through the plumbing from the compressor to the intake manifold including the throttle body.
To open the DV under any condition:
Apply the manifold pressure to the back of the piston
Apply the compressor housing pressure to the front
Use a light enough spring
To close the DV under any condition:
Apply the compressor housing pressure to the back of the piston
Apply the same compressor housing pressure to the front
Use a strong enough spring
To make this happen:
The compressor housing pressure is routed to the front of the piston and out of the valve to one of the solenoid inputs. The manifold pressure is routed to the other input of the solenoid. Switching the solenoid controls which pressure is applied to the back of the piston.
Important variables I can't figure out without owning a Forge DV:
The strength of the spring
The frontal piston surface area exposed to pressure
The pressurized surface area at the rear of the piston
What do you think? Does that jive with the pictures and descriptions?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]) Possible Answer (slk3q)*

The stock DV is a crapshoot JUST like the stock 1.8T DV of yesteryear.......SOME don't rip,SOME do......simple as that.Have seen 2 rip so far on cars with less than 12k miles,yet some out there @23psi peak boost holding good so far.....just like timing belts,some break @80k,some go past 100k....nothing is written in stone.


----------



## brian8smith (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_The stock DV is a crapshoot JUST like the stock 1.8T DV of yesteryear.......SOME don't rip,SOME do......simple as that.Have seen 2 rip so far on cars with less than 12k miles,yet some out there @23psi peak boost holding good so far.....just like timing belts,some break @80k,some go past 100k....nothing is written in stone.

exactly what I'm thinkin... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_Goddamn, people. Quit it, just stop. This is the biggest, nastiest cesspool of limp dick sword fighting I've seen in a long time. You guys have nothing better to do than burn down each others' products and it's really getting tiresome - for everyone. 
Grow the hell up. You're all respectable companies but unfortunately that seems to be making an about-face.

no.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Why question it? Because a lot of people are about to spend a lot of money on what should be a final and OEM-functional DV solution. Now looking at that kit, knowing the current price of metal, knowing the kind of time it would take to machine those parts, coupled with paying people for development time.... It's not gonna be $100. I wouldn't be surprised to see it at $300. For big bucks, I wanna know how it works, _exactly_ how it works.
That's not what I meant. I mean, asking a question like "what is the piston travel" is a silly question to ask, by itself at least. especially since it was obvious what the APR guy was trying to do. Of course ppl wanna know how it works, but asking how far the piston travels without asking the size of the piston, the and the amount of vacuum it takes to pull the pull the piston off the sealing surface wouldn't do anyone any good.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_That's not what I meant. I mean, asking a question like "what is the piston travel" is a silly question to ask, by itself at least. especially since it was obvious what the APR guy was trying to do. Of course ppl wanna know how it works, but asking how far the piston travels without asking the size of the piston, the and the amount of vacuum it takes to pull the pull the piston off the sealing surface wouldn't do anyone any good.

I don't really care if it works by using black magic - if it WORKS. It seems that if Forge, a well respected company, decides to put out a product like this and make the claim that it's THE solution, they've probably done their homework. They have too much reputation to lose, and I really doubt that they would start selling "crap."


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_
I don't really care if it works by using black magic - if it WORKS. It seems that if Forge, a well respected company, decides to put out a product like this and make the claim that it's THE solution, they've probably done their homework. They have too much reputation to lose, and I really doubt that they would start selling "crap."

Bingo. And I heard someone beating a dead horse on oem replacements, and lack of failures. 
LOL.
There are many failures, and MOST people here don't have a stock car, so warranty replacement would not only be unethical, it probably wouldn't fly at a dealer.
Plus, every time you get a free DV from VW on a modded car, kittenzz are watching you and keeping a list


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

Dave I Have 20k on the clock and I have gone through two valves...Im not hard on the car and they just keep failing...Im running GIAC which boosts less than APR. I mean and less boost mean less heat.
I can't explain why it happens, it just does. I mean there are plenty of other materials that audi could have gone with but they have not. Teflon comes to mind. I guess all Im saying is that the DV was engineered to a bare minimum of stress tolerances. Not what i would expect from say a higher end vehicle that they make more money off of.
I just don't like the idea that if the stock goes too many times on a car there is the danger of over spining the turbo which will cause premature turbine failure. Seems easily avoidable but more costly to the OEM
EDIT YES THIS IS A GLUE FACTORY ISSUE


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:45 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_
I don't really care if it works by using black magic - if it WORKS. It seems that if Forge, a well respected company, decides to put out a product like this and make the claim that it's THE solution, they've probably done their homework. They have too much reputation to lose, and I really doubt that they would start selling "crap."

Are you claiming that ecode is not a well respected company? Not hating on Forge here, but they've had their share of scandulous moments (think 1.8t SMIC). Last time I checked ecode markets their DV as THE solution as well and don't seem to have any issues taking heat over it. 
Dave


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Are you claiming that ecode is not a well respected company? Not hating on Forge here, but they've had their share of scandulous moments (think 1.8t SMIC). Last time I checked ecode markets their DV as THE solution as well and don't seem to have any issues taking heat over it. 
Dave

It may just be that they don't care about it after they have the money








Edit ask [email protected] what he thinks of them. Or Jeff M from boost factory for that matter


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 10:27 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Dave I Have 20k on the clock and I have gone through two valves...Im not hard on the car and they just keep failing...Im running GIAC which boosts less than APR. I mean and less boost mean less heat.
I can't explain why it happens, it just does. I mean there are plenty of other materials that audi could have gone with but they have not. Teflon comes to mind. I guess all Im saying is that the DV was engineered to a bare minimum of stress tolerances. Not what i would expect from say a higher end vehicle that they make more money off of.
I just don't like the idea that if the stock goes too many times on a car there is the danger of over spining the turbo which will cause premature turbine failure. Seems easily avoidable but more costly to the OEM
EDIT YES THIS IS A GLUE FACTORY ISSUE


I've always thought that replacements might be subject to installer error. Just a thought but the edges of the metal on the compressor housing are not the dullest things around. I know a A4 guy who has gone through 5 OEM dvs and I seriously think it had something to do with the installer nicking the diaphragm on a rough piece of metal or something of that sort. 
I highly doubt Audi would intentionally manufacture a DV to fail. It certainly doesn't make sense given how inclusive vehicle warranties are nowadays. 
Dave


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

Have you seen a blown stock DV? They usually blow out on the outside lip that is covered by the black plastic guard thing. I could not see how that part would come in contact with the housing.
Also Im not saying that Audi intentionally did anything, However i strongly believe that they cut some costs to deliver on a set price point


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I had my Stock DV go after a couple of minutes driving my car hard.. chipped with GIAC.. so it happens. only 8k miles with 3k of them being chipped.
JT


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
I've always thought that replacements might be subject to installer error. Just a thought but the edges of the metal on the compressor housing are not the dullest things around. I know a A4 guy who has gone through 5 OEM dvs and I seriously think it had something to do with the installer nicking the diaphragm on a rough piece of metal or something of that sort. 
I highly doubt Audi would intentionally manufacture a DV to fail. It certainly doesn't make sense given how inclusive vehicle warranties are nowadays. 
Dave


Someone's kissin arse to Keith right now.







But seriously... What is your argument... Stock DV is great? Okay? So it's simple, you continue to use the stock design. End of story. Was their a need for you to come into the thread and argue about how great your opinion really matters?

_Modified by 97jazzgti at 7:33 AM 5-17-2007_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:15 AM 5-17-2007_


_Modified by 97jazzgti at 9:20 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*



97jazzgti said:


> Someone's kissin arse to Keith right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Are you claiming that ecode is not a well respected company? Not hating on Forge here, but they've had their share of scandulous moments (think 1.8t SMIC). Last time I checked ecode markets their DV as THE solution as well and don't seem to have any issues taking heat over it. 
Dave

Did I say that? Ecode markets their kit of generic parts as THE solution. Forge markets their kit of parts, which have been specifically designed for the 2.0T over the course of nearly a year, as THE solution. I honestly have a bit more faith in Forge's product right now.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_

Someone's kissin arse to Keith right now.







But seriously... What is your argument... Stock DV is great? Okay? So it's simple, you continue to use the stock design. End of story. Was their a need for you to come into the thread and argue about how great your opinion really matters?

_Modified by 97jazzgti at 7:33 AM 5-17-2007_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:15 AM 5-17-2007_

_Modified by 97jazzgti at 9:20 AM 5-17-2007_

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

If it costs 300
$ i prefer to use stock dv and change it every it tears off


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm actually guestimating 4-500 bucks for the forge valve (includes 399 lol)
Glad to see Forge and APR are finally going to settle the issues.
My stock DV has held, but the boost is fluctuating which concerns me and shows that the holding is weak. That is my primary reason for looking into an alternative solution.
Anyone else know the new changes to the "F" valve that VW released?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*

Not sure that I follow your logic, but rest assured that our plan is to bring it in under that figure and obviously well below the 400-500 figure the fella between us suggested. We like you guys too much for that










_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_If it costs 300
$ i prefer to use stock dv and change it every it tears off


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not sure that I follow your logic, but rest assured that our plan is to bring it in under that figure and obviously well below the 400-500 figure the fella between us suggested. We like you guys too much for that











It was only a guess, glad to hear I was way off!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]) Possible Answer (slk3q)*

People like to forget about pressure drop when it comes to valves but it is definitely a factor. As is latency.
Just FYI, our valve doesn't need vacuum to open


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (patty AT forge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patty AT forge* »_
Just FYI, our valve doesn't need vacuum to open








Ummm...........A show of hands as to who didn't know that........


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

The kittenzz just figured out how this works. INGENIOUS actually and much more reliable and safer than say a freddy setup.
Wow, good stuff Forge!!!


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

I have never heard a bad thing about Forge. I dont undersand all the skeptics.


----------



## slk3q (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Will you explain your idea of how it works to us?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (slk3q)*

In laymans terms please!!! I'm still not sure how the stock DV works!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Will Forge be offering the valves for sale through distributors or directly to consumers? Will those on the e-mail list get "dibs" as it were, on the first production run? Will there be a pre-release opportunity to buy the valves to those who are interested?
...what I'm getting at is an attempt at reduction in the time from release to purchase to install. 
Thanks,
KH


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (slk3q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slk3q* »_Will you explain your idea of how it works to us?


sorry, I think forge has a HUGE market advantage here, and I won't step on their toes.
I'll let them announce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sorry man.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Then how about explaining how a stock dv works in laymans terms? Include provisions for limp mode and ESP functions please!


----------



## slk3q (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*

How would you step on their toes by throwing out your idea of how it works based on publicly available information?


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (slk3q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slk3q* »_How would you step on their toes by throwing out your idea of how it works based on publicly available information?

Because if we're wrong about any of it, we don't want forge to have to untangle any mess that it may cause.


----------



## slk3q (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

You would only be putting ideas out there. I think the people in here are smart enough to differentiate between your ideas and official Forge information.
Everybody should throw their ideas in the ring and we'll see who's right and who's wrong. There's nothing better than wild speculation!


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (slk3q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slk3q* »_I think the people in here are smart enough to differentiate between your ideas and official Forge information.


You haven't been here too long. You're giving the these forums WAY too much credit


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

Guys, I've already explained how the setup will operate and the concepts are pretty basic and easy to understand.
Any more detailed information can be considered proprietary, confidential, classified, top secret, not deemed suitable for dissemination, whatever. 
We have spent over 9 arduous months developing and testing this product to ensure 100% viability as the best possible solution for this application. It is absolutely that, without doubt.
With that, we even spent all day today revisiting Keith's concerns over valve operation when in Limp Mode and when the ESP program activates. As we expected, we found no measurable difference between the OEM valve and ours under these conditions. It operates exactly like the stock valve in every conceivable scenario except that boost repsonse is vastly improved.
As with all of our other products, this part is guaranteed to work as advertised or your money back. You will risk nothing buying this product and we guarantee your satisfaction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys, I've already explained how the setup will operate and the concepts are pretty basic and easy to understand.
Any more detailed information can be considered proprietary, confidential, classified, top secret, not deemed suitable for dissemination, whatever. 
We have spent over 9 arduous months developing and testing this product to ensure 100% viability as the best possible solution for this application. It is absolutely that, without doubt.
With that, we even spent all day today revisiting Keith's concerns over valve operation when in Limp Mode and when the ESP program activates. As we expected, we found no measurable difference between the OEM valve and ours under these conditions. It operates exactly like the stock valve in every conceivable scenario except that boost repsonse is vastly improved.
As with all of our other products, this part is guaranteed to work as advertised or your money back. You will risk nothing buying this product and we guarantee your satisfaction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Very good. Now I really want one. Safety features are very important to these engines and that's why the engineers spend all that money to integrate the architecture into the ecu's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

He sure does talk puurdy don't he?
Like the man writes, you basically risk nothing with this. If you need it, we have it, come check it out. 
We'll be providing detailed instructions with the units explaining what goes where with nifty pictures to assist








It will all be revealed in due course. And personnally I really want to get some of these on their way to you guys before I turn 32 on the second (shameless plug), so one way or another any question marks will be dealt with soon enough.
thanks folks!

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys, I've already explained how the setup will operate and the concepts are pretty basic and easy to understand.
Any more detailed information can be considered proprietary, confidential, classified, top secret, not deemed suitable for dissemination, whatever. 
We have spent over 9 arduous months developing and testing this product to ensure 100% viability as the best possible solution for this application. It is absolutely that, without doubt.
With that, we even spent all day today revisiting Keith's concerns over valve operation when in Limp Mode and when the ESP program activates. As we expected, we found no measurable difference between the OEM valve and ours under these conditions. It operates exactly like the stock valve in every conceivable scenario except that boost repsonse is vastly improved.
As with all of our other products, this part is guaranteed to work as advertised or your money back. You will risk nothing buying this product and we guarantee your satisfaction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does this give me more hp?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_does this give me more hp?









You of all people can't be serious


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_does this give me more hp?










Not as such, but if you were found to be missing a few caballos for some strange reason, this would get them all safely wrangled again. ie: your valve busticated, this fixes that


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
You of all people can't be serious


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And personnally I really want to get some of these on their way to you guys before I turn 32 on the second (shameless plug), so one way or another any question marks will be dealt with soon enough.
thanks folks!


Wow i feel like Im in the last two hour span of a cross country road trip...I can't wait to get out and stretch my turbine


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

POP LOCK AND DROP IT


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys, I've already explained how the setup will operate and the concepts are pretty basic and easy to understand.
Any more detailed information can be considered proprietary, confidential, classified, top secret, not deemed suitable for dissemination, whatever. 
We have spent over 9 arduous months developing and testing this product to ensure 100% viability as the best possible solution for this application. It is absolutely that, without doubt.
With that, we even spent all day today revisiting Keith's concerns over valve operation when in Limp Mode and when the ESP program activates. As we expected, we found no measurable difference between the OEM valve and ours under these conditions. It operates exactly like the stock valve in every conceivable scenario except that boost repsonse is vastly improved.
As with all of our other products, this part is guaranteed to work as advertised or your money back. You will risk nothing buying this product and we guarantee your satisfaction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about! BRING IT ON BABY!


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_POP LOCK AND DROP IT

Your sig...


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (volcomska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volcomska* »_
Your sig...








it's poppin










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With that, we even spent all day today revisiting Keith's concerns over valve operation when in Limp Mode and when the ESP program activates. As we expected, we found no measurable difference between the OEM valve and ours under these conditions. It operates exactly like the stock valve in every conceivable scenario except that boost repsonse is vastly improved.

niiiiiccee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Hkysk8r07 at 1:17 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## jinxjinx (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

Hi
I've been following the topic for a couple of months now and now that the DV will be released soon, I have a question:
Does it fit into a 2007 [email protected]?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (jinxjinx)*

Yes, Mike mentioned that it had been tested on a twin-scroll k04 turbo (which is the S3 turbo)


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jinxjinx)*

To the best of my knowledge, yes, it will fit the S3 application, HOWEVER, you will need to enquire with Forge UK about this particular fitment as this is not a US application that I am intimately familiar with. There are differences, but whether these will prevent or allow fitment, I do not know.
I do know that we were required to create a uniquely different valve spacer for this application that is also shared with the Edition 30 GTI and the new Seat Cupra, so that MAY require a different replacement valve be made as well, but again, this is not a US application, so you will need to contact Forge UK about this.


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:24 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Interesting Mike... I do know it was confirmed the S3 uses the same OEM DV as the GTI/GLI.
I guess I'll find out when I order these S3 DV relocation parts soon


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Althought it will do nothing but maybe give me a boner, can I see the forge DV installed? Digital Hippie... dont you have a test version installed? For some reason I thought you were testing this for them.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Althought it will do nothing but maybe give me a boner, can I see the forge DV installed? Digital Hippie... dont you have a test version installed? For some reason I thought you were testing this for them.

*IF* I have Forge's permission....
and
*IF* it stops raining....
then and only then I could post a pic


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Ok, I have Forge's permission... weather permitting, I'll snap a pic later on.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

*I think *Mike has pics of it on my car as well, but that is up to him if he wants to post.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

HostDub, where I have been hosting everything online for years, was unfortunately hacked yesterday, and every hosted file was deleted permanently and the site is closed indefinitely!















It will be a while before I can rehost everything I had up there, but I'm working on it.
I'll get everything back up ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That sucks.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re:*

Production Kit As Installed WITH Optional Standard Valve Spacer (For Sound)










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:35 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## coffeemade (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

This looks real nice.
I was wondering if we install this kit with out the spacer it will just be the same a OEM, just stronger?
Will you be selling kits with and without the spacer?
Does the spacer change anything else other than the noise?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (coffeemade)*

The kits are sold as just a replacement for the stock DV.
The spacers can be added optionally if someone so chooses or if they have already purchased one.
The spacer's sole purpose is to make the amtospheric blow off valve sound.
Without the spacer, the kit is just a recirculating valve like the stock valve and will be inherently quiet in the same manner.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

so 32... is the new 22 according to the "Jay-Z"


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Production Kit As Installed WITH Optional Standard Valve Spacer (For Sound)









_Modified by [email protected] at 1:35 PM 5-18-2007_

very nice. i like. how much?


----------



## coffeemade (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Do you perhaps have a sound clip of the spacer noise? 
I know I could search and have on your website but didn't find any sound click and I would like a clip from Forge not just an amateur making a sound clip.
Thank you for your time and quick response.


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Re: (coffeemade)*

Not sure if this has been covered or not.. But will this throw any codes or CELs?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (volcomska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volcomska* »_Not sure if this has been covered or not.. But will this throw any codes or CELs?

Its been covered repeatedly, including the first page! NO CODES, NO CEL, NO PROBLEMS!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (volcomska)*

Thank you for the photo!


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

I would also love to hear a sound clip!


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Hedges06gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hedges06gli* »_I would also love to hear a sound clip!









+1


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

I like the idea of the bracket.
Are the original 5mm alan bolts going to be used or will new bolts be provided in the kit?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Production Kit As Installed WITH Optional Standard Valve Spacer (For Sound)


----------



## ForgeMotorsport (Nov 16, 2000)

every thing will be in the kit with steo by step instructions on how to install


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!.... I get it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It just clicked with me how this works.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

It looks like the plug in unit changed from the "installed" picture to the final production as far as how the tubing is connected. Was there a reason for this or was it just changed due to economics?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Production Kit As Installed WITH Optional Standard Valve Spacer (For Sound)


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (M3toGLI)*

Nothing was changed! You're just looking at the piece from a different angle.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nothing was changed! You're just looking at the piece from a different angle.

+1,000,000 brazillion kittenzz.
I see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nothing was changed! You're just looking at the piece from a different angle.

OK, so I guess there's another tube sticking out underneath the plug. I couldn't see that from the other pic.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_
OK, so I guess there's another tube sticking out underneath the plug.

Exactly!
Fully detailed instuctions and setup diagrams will be provided. I've already started working on them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

cmon cmon let this be under 250!


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

How will us Canadian boys be able to purchase this? Through the Canadian Forge dealers or directly from Forge?


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_cmon cmon let this be under 250!

x2 a bazillion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_cmon cmon let this be under 250!

you should let them come out with a price berfore you start letting them know what you would pay for it.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, if Forge wants to stay competitive, they have to price it within Eurocode's DV replacement kit.
http://www.ecodetuning.com/sho...=1132


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_Well, if Forge wants to stay competitive, they have to price it within Eurocode's DV replacement kit.
http://www.ecodetuning.com/sho...=1132

Let's not beat that horse anymore please...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRN6IX* »_
Let's not beat that horse anymore please...










Agreed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I think you guys will be pleasantly suprised by the pricing. We'll anounce it next week as we have now determined the price.


----------



## HYPERGUY710 (Feb 14, 2005)

omg 75 bux. wow thats great. lol i kid, cant wait for this to be released.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

$1, Bob!

_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_Well, if Forge wants to stay competitive, they have to price it within Eurocode's DV replacement kit.
http://www.ecodetuning.com/sho...=1132

Personally, I don't think they have to price it close to a product that doesn't work.
They're going to (and likely already have) work out materials, manufacturing and R&D costs first, and then add in something for themselves. They gotta eat. 








It's the same reason why BMW's prices aren't competitive with Suzuki.


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (HYPERGUY710)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HYPERGUY710* »_omg 75 bux. wow thats great. lol i kid, cant wait for this to be released.

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HYPERGUY710 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_$1, Bob!
It's the same reason why BMW's prices aren't competitive with Suzuki.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

You bring up some good points. Put it this way, the price ended up falling in the middle of the range you outlined.

_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_$1, Bob!
Personally, I don't think they have to price it close to a product that doesn't work.
They're going to (and likely already have) work out materials, manufacturing and R&D costs first, and then add in something for themselves. They gotta eat. 








It's the same reason why BMW's prices aren't competitive with Suzuki.


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_
you should let them come out with a price berfore you start letting them know what you would pay for it.









i trust them to not screw us over.
forge is a good company.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You bring up some good points. Put it this way, the price ended up falling in the middle of the range you outlined.
























So between $1 and about $125,000? Sounds like we're narrowing things down nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

200-300 range smarty pants

_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_






















So between $1 and about $125,000? Sounds like we're narrowing things down nicely.


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_
i trust them to not screw us over.
forge is a good company.

money's money. i won't pay over $150 bucks for one!!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*

C'mon guys things cost what things cost

_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_
money's money. i won't pay over $150 bucks for one!!!









I'd say your getting spoiled over there in Delaware with no sales tax


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

$200-$300? very nice, I just paid $300 for brake pads haha, I think I can definitely spare the change for a badass dv...


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_$200-$300? very nice, I just paid $300 for brake pads haha, I think I can definitely spare the change for a badass dv...

i hope its on the lower end of 200-300.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

With shipping it will hit $300


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (ed j)*

[slashdot]
I for one welcome our new forge overlords http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
[/slashdot]
So this is the only beefy solution that won't set codes or have flutterzz/problems like other types of setups. The kittenzz approve!


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

I cant wait any longer. I need one to go show off at the local car meet!!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hedges06gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hedges06gli* »_I cant wait any longer. I need one to go show off at the local car meet!!

you're not going to install it?








going to be hard to show off since it will not be easy to see unless you get under the car


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

249.99$


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_C'mon guys things cost what things cost
I'd say your getting spoiled over there in Delaware with no sales tax









don't be hatin'!!!


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_ 
Uh Yeah We're In Delaware...


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

$249.99 with free shipping would be nice


----------



## MOMO Vento 96 (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I spy zip ties








the universal tool of VW's


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
you're not going to install it?








going to be hard to show off since it will not be easy to see unless you get under the car

Come on man - im talking about showing the lag difference off!! Who knows may sound a little better also. Thats what I meant.


----------



## DaveMeacham (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (MOMO Vento 96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOMO Vento 96* »_I spy zip ties








the universal tool of VW's

















Zip ties are a great tool. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Forge, as soon as I pay my ticket, I'll be getting one of these


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DaveMeacham)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveMeacham* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Forge, as soon as I pay my ticket, I'll be getting one of these









you mean as soon as you get one of these, you'll pay your ticket.
you need to get your priorities is order.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
you mean as soon as you get one of these, you'll pay your ticket.
you need to get your priorities is order.

















I SUPPOSE my "failure to properly attach plates front and rear" ticket can wait...








Sound clips w/ spacer x3?


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_
Sound clips w/ spacer x3?

Quote, originally posted by [email protected] »
Concerning sound......
.... as a standalone product, this kit replaces the stock recirculating valve with another recirculating valve.
In that regard, just bolting up this valve will result in no real change to the sound of the valve. The residual charge pressure is still recirculated in the same manner as the stock valve, so the function and subsequent sound remains the same.
This product will however be compatible with our valve spacers just the the stock valve is.
If someone desires some sound from the valve or if someone already has one of our valve spacers installed with their stock valve, the spacer can still be used with this new replacement valve.
Using the standard spacer, this will convert the valve into a fully atmospheric setup.
Using the adjustable spacer will allow the user to change the level of sound made, even switching to a full recirculating setup periodically if desired.
We have already tested the final product with both versions of the spacers and you will still see every benefit from the valve even when using the spacers. Boost response in every respect will still improve, however, you will just more audibly hear the valve venting.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (volcomska)*

when i first read the description... i was thinking....
TwinVerter Valve?
Good stuff, as always, Mike.


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_when i first read the description... i was thinking....
TwinVerter Valve?
Good stuff, as always, Mike.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (volcomska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volcomska* »_
Quote, originally posted by [email protected] »
Concerning sound......
.... as a standalone product, this kit replaces the stock recirculating valve with another recirculating valve.
In that regard, just bolting up this valve will result in no real change to the sound of the valve. The residual charge pressure is still recirculated in the same manner as the stock valve, so the function and subsequent sound remains the same.
This product will however be compatible with our valve spacers just the the stock valve is.
If someone desires some sound from the valve or if someone already has one of our valve spacers installed with their stock valve, the spacer can still be used with this new replacement valve.
Using the standard spacer, this will convert the valve into a fully atmospheric setup.
Using the adjustable spacer will allow the user to change the level of sound made, even switching to a full recirculating setup periodically if desired.
We have already tested the final product with both versions of the spacers and you will still see every benefit from the valve even when using the spacers. Boost response in every respect will still improve, however, you will just more audibly hear the valve venting.


Thanks for the lengthy copy/paste job, though I've read that and fully comprehend it.







What I was asking for was a _sound clip_, a sample of how it sounds with the spacer. In another thread, Mike from Forge does mention that the spacer sounds a little bit different, so I wanted to hear it for myself.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

it's quieter


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

Mike let me know if you need me to come by so we can get a new sound clip


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

Yea, we can do it, I just need to get our suction cup camera mount back from someone who was borrowing it.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

when do you guys anticipate announcing pricing?
i think you said last week that we could expect it sometime this week.
not that it really matters, but i'm sure people would like to know how much money they're going to drop for the product.
thanks mike and forge.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected]orgeMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yea, we can do it, I just need to get our suction cup camera mount back from someone who was borrowing it. 
Yjust do what everybody else does, hold your camera phone up to the guage cluster with one hand, steer with the other and have some chick shift the gears for ya. 
Did you say when this was gonna be ready? I haven't really been paying attn.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yea, we can do it, I just need to get our suction cup camera mount back from someone who was borrowing it. 

Just let me know.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

Pricing has been set at $250.00.
We are expecting to receive initial quantity late next week to begin shipping the week of June 4th.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pricing has been set at $250.00.
We are expecting to receive initial quantity late next week to begin shipping the week of June 4th.

eh, not bad. 
i'll wait for the first price drop and the first adopters to come back with results before i buy


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool. Do you know when the ordering will open up, or it is when the shipment actually arrives?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Pricing has been set at $250.00.
We are expecting to receive initial quantity late next week to begin shipping the week of June 4th.
Kinda hurts to have to pay that much just to not have a boost leak, but I think that price is more than fair considering what you're getting and the effort that was put into it. Is there still room to get in on the initial shipment (while I still have money)? 
I don't mind being an early adopter, but is there any money back return policy, just in case? Sorry if it was asked & answered.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As with all of our other products, this part is guaranteed to work as advertised or your money back. You will risk nothing buying this product and we guarantee your satisfaction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good stuff.........whatsup can I get one or what tho?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

If you've submitted a contact for the notification list, you will be notified like everyone else when we are ready to accept orders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you've submitted a contact for the notification list, you will be notified like everyone else when we are ready to accept orders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!

YAY!! YAY!! YAY!!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you've submitted a contact for the notification list, you will be notified like everyone else when we are ready to accept orders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hope this isn't over the weekend while I'm out of the office and won't be checking my e-mail.








I've been exercising my trigger finger:


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

packing the valves tomorrow ready to ship


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Tonight I'm going to party like its 1999...


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_packing the valves tomorrow ready to ship 

Hopefully they're coming by air freight and not sea turtle!


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_Hopefully they're coming by air freight and not sea turtle!









x 2


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (volcomska)*

So were we supposed to get the emails by now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_So were we supposed to get the emails by now?
















Not quite yet, likley be sending out the emails fridayish


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_So were we supposed to get the emails by now?
















I have not recieved an email either.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

As I have said already, folks, the valves are only shipping from Forge UK to Forge US as of tomorrow.
They will not arrive to us until late next week at the earliest.
We will not be sending out contacts nor accept orders until the beginning of the week of June 4th.
Between now and then, we are finalizing the instructions, updating our website for online ordering, etc.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As I have said already, folks, the valves are only shipping from Forge UK to Forge US as of tomorrow.
They will not arrive to us until late next week at the earliest.
We will not be sending out contacts nor accept orders until the beginning of the week of June 4th.
Between now and then, we are finalizing the instructions, updating our website for online ordering, etc.


Excellent, Thank You Sir!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As I have said already, folks, the valves are only shipping from Forge UK to Forge US as of tomorrow.
They will not arrive to us until late next week at the earliest.
We will not be sending out contacts nor accept orders until the beginning of the week of June 4th.
Between now and then, we are finalizing the instructions, updating our website for online ordering, etc.

das ubber valve!


----------



## Hedges06gli (May 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*cough* *cough*
Please don't forget about us Canadian boys up here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (ed j)*

How could we? My brother (Patty on here) and I are half Canadian, our mother was from Newfoundland.... we used to live up that way years ago and up until 18 had dual citizenship. 
Now go ahead and make fun of the newfies.....


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_*cough* *cough*
Please don't forget about us Canadian boys up here.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Now go ahead and make fun of the newfies.....



If it will make the valves arrive sooner, the kittenzz will comply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_How could we? My brother (Patty on here) and I are half Canadian, our mother was from Newfoundland.... we used to live up that way years ago and up until 18 had dual citizenship. 
Now go ahead and make fun of the newfies.....










Newfoundland: The "Arkansas" of Canada.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_







Newfoundland: The "Arkansas" of Canada.























Yep, my parents are from Montreal.
When I was younger, I had the Poloc jokes.
When they were younger, they had the Newfee jokes.








Now, it's blonds.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

how will the availibility be after the first batch?


----------



## dmd2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

How much is S&H gonna be to Canada and will you be shipping via USPS cuz the couriers charge insane brokerage fees across the border here? thx


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

That's correct UPS shipments to Canada sucks.


----------



## Rabbity (Jul 24, 2006)

I am down for one - Canadian shipping cost = $? Toronto


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbity)*

Can't wait to get one also.


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (drdrew)*

US mail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
UPS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (ed j)*

At least now, the canadian $ is at 0.92 US$. Almost laughing...
I remember buying stuff 5-6 years ago on Ebay at 0.62 US$.
Same story apply to the Euro. Nobody wanted Euros at 0.83 US$.
Now at 1.36 US$... sells like hot cake.
Any canadian reseller?


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (awd18t)*

ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








they are on the website now guys


----------



## JettaVrSik (May 19, 2003)

Ordered this morning


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (JettaVrSik)*

X3 Got my E-mail at like 8:30 am...Im stoked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just ordered...WOOT!!!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Ordered


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

the West coast folks might get a raw deal on this one...haha...you and your different time zone, always late...


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Just Ordered!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

How will we know when they are sold out? Will the site stop taking orders?


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_How will we know when they are sold out? Will the site stop taking orders?

would you stop taking orders? i'm sure they'll state that they are "back ordered" once that happens (if that happens).


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

one thing you can be sure of ...even if we do sell out , we do not charge your credit card until we have more stock , we only charge the CC on the day of despatch


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_one thing you can be sure of ...even if we do sell out , we do not charge your credit card until we have more stock , we only charge the CC on the day of despatch 

just ordered mine !!!!!!


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (drdrew)*

I was just at Forge and saw a nice pile of boxes with these new valves. You guys will be very happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

...and one of those boxes is mine, thanks very much!! (ordered this morning)


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

hooray us.


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

ORDERED!
w00t!


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice talking to you Angel. Yes, ordered one as well.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (ed j)*

forge ftw


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Just ordered.. Are these shipping out now???


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (ZWStewart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZWStewart* »_Just ordered.. Are these shipping out now???

They inform me that mine is being ship out tomorrow.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

Payment sent!!!
When do you think these will be shipped out?


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

ordered mine too


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Payment sent!!!
When do you think these will be shipped out?

I believe that they will be shipping soon.
I just got a UPS notice saying that I *May have mine by friday this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

I also ordered a few hours ago.
Other than the confirmation page, did you guys get e-mails either from Forge or UPS?
How long did time pass until you received the confirmation/UPS e-mail?
Thanks!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Due to the huge demand for this new product, and the significant volume of orders we are receiving, we are fulfilling orders as quickly as possible. 
A good number were processed and shipped today. (A full week ahead of schedule no less!)
We will pick up with the process again, tomorrow morning.
Tracking information will be sent automatically via UPS as orders are shipped. If you have not yet received shipping notification, you absolutely will as soon as we are able to process your order.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:34 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*

I sent my order in around 9am PST. I didn't get a confirmation email, just the confirmation screen from the web cart at the time of my order.
Sounds like you won't get anything until it's actually ready to go out the door.


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Due to the huge demand for this new product, and the significant volume of orders we are receiving, we are fulfilling orders as quickly as possible. 
A good number were processed and shipped today. (A full week ahead of schedule no less!)
We will pick up with the process again, tomorrow morning.
Tracking information will be sent automatically via UPS as orders are shipped. If you have not yet received shipping notification, you absolutely will as soon as we are able to process your order.

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:34 PM 5-29-2007_

Awesome! Hopefully mine ships tomorrow.


----------



## bryn (Jan 6, 2005)

just ordered mine couple of minutes ago. cant wait to have this installed on my car.


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*

BTW, does anyone have a good DIY for the DV installation?
How hard is it and roughly how long should it take?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*

8 pages of fully detailed instructions (with pictures) are included and I'm sure people will take it upon themselves to put together DIY's in due time.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey mike talk to me i want my real production model now


----------



## themike (May 15, 2007)

ishh i ordered mine at about 7pm, i hope they'l have enough valves, seems like people as been rushing at those. Also can't wait to see how much it will cost with shiping to Canada


----------



## dmd2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

ordered mine...not gonna pay the insane UPS brokerage fee so gonna pick it up from my buddy's in Seattle or when he comes up across the border.


----------



## 2PointSlowFSI (May 14, 2006)

Ordered mine today..
hope they didnt sell out yet.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

Spoke with Angel and they're gonna ship it via priority shipping USPS $20 to Canada.


----------



## ESP_OFF (May 24, 2007)

Got mine! Hope you guys have a few more left.


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (dmd2005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmd2005* »_ordered mine...not gonna pay the insane UPS brokerage fee so gonna pick it up from my buddy's in Seattle or when he comes up across the border.

I specified to them to ship USPS


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (2PointSlowFSI)*

....enroute... delivery Friday... and I'm off work that day, too. If no one beats me to it, I'll gladly put a pictorial DIY thingy together.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

since we are both in MD I wonder who will get it first??? ITs a race. But you can do the DIY write up


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Ordered Mine two shakes ago....
This will be my third and hopefully last diverter valve.
My stage two A3 have blown though 2 "C" valves since september 06.
I am hoping this is the end of that and end to my codes etc, etc.
I am current ly driving with a damaged valve and min boost range code.
A big Thanks to [email protected] forge.... for seeing the light... and $ of course, but others talked and never showed..


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_since we are both in MD I wonder who will get it first??? ITs a race. But you can do the DIY write up









...unless you wanna drive up my way and take 'em on together... pics of two dub fools putting parts on beats pics of one...








*Oh yeah, and you'll win 'the race'. You're closer to the Sparks, MD hub. I work about 30 seconds from it, so on Thursday night, when I'm leaving work, it's going to be sitting there, and I'll have to drive RIGHT past...


----------



## 2PointSlowFSI (May 14, 2006)

I wont get mines till Wenesday !!!


----------



## gti20thanniv (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (2PointSlowFSI)*

where am i ordering from?


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine will be in on the 6th. Woot woot.


----------



## IDNTBLF (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*

Ordered mine and it is scheduled to arrive on June 7th. Shipping to Hawaii is about $25 bucks. Kind of sucks, but if it will fix the problem what other choice do I have.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (gti20thanniv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti20thanniv* »_where am i ordering from?

Forge? They're in Florida.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

scheduled delivery...june 1st.
eat my shorts.


----------



## bryn (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

schedule delivery for tomorrow too the 1st of june.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

^^^^ the same here, I am excited


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*

wOOt.... 4:37pm "arrived in Baltimore, MD"
yup, I'll say it... I'm a dork.


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

Jealous here,
I ordered mine 2 days ago.... Got order confirm but nothing else as yet.....!!!
And I am here with blown DV and Codes








Need Part soon...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_wOOt.... 4:37pm "arrived in Baltimore, MD"
yup, I'll say it... I'm a dork.

Mine is probably sitting right there next to yours in the mess that is UPS. Its times like this that I wish I COULD just go pick it up from the warehouse


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Mine is probably sitting right there next to yours in the mess that is UPS. Its times like this that I wish I COULD just go pick it up from the warehouse


LOL at least they have company in a sea of gifts from granny's, care packages to the soldiers and shizzle from ebay.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

"out for delivery."


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Tick tock tick tock....


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Got mine, waiting for the car to cool down before I tackle. Instructions seem kinda vague...where am I supposed to route the vac line??? It says above the motor, but where?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I don't know why you need to cross post this on multiple forums, but if there is something you don't understand, please call us and we'll gladly walk you through it.
407-447-5363


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The reason for that is simple. Not everyone is on multiple forums. If someone else already completed the install and could have answered the question, I would have liked to have heard their answer. If that person is not on multiple forums, wouldn't it be beneficial to me to post on both to see who responds?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I ran the vac line over my PCV valve, to the right of the oil fill neck, over the back-side/corner of the t-belt cover, over the ac line, and to the DV.... not rocket science, just run it where it won't:
a) hit any belts
b) hit any fans
c) be pressed directly against hot metal (turbo, fuel pump, etc)


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_I ran the vac line over my PCV valve, to the right of the oil fill neck, over the back-side/corner of the t-belt cover, over the ac line, and to the DV.... not rocket science, just run it where it won't:
a) hit any belts
b) hit any fans
c) be pressed directly against hot metal (turbo, fuel pump, etc)

Thank you sir...exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

yw, sorry I don't have a pic of it... but I think you can figure it out pretty easy


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

DH was it a day and night difference with the new forge valve ? i cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (kdagher)*

If you have one that is bad already it is


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_DH was it a day and night difference with the new forge valve ? i cant wait for it to arrive

if you're car has a functioning dv to begin with, you're not going to notice a big difference... that's the whole point
but you might find the car reaches requested boost a little sooner and holds boost better, but no, you're not going to feel like your car just got chipped again or anything...


----------



## dekoone505 (Aug 21, 2005)

Seems like there will be a DIY coming soon


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (dekoone505)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dekoone505* »_Seems like there will be a DIY coming soon









Kind of redundant with the detailed instructions, though (PDF)
Edit: Updated link to revised instructions 7 June 2007



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 1:15 AM 6-7-2007_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

The instructions have been revised from those linked to above, so the new ones will be hosted early next week.


----------



## Amelios (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Out of curiosity (I haven't ordered a valve yet, but plan to eventually), what would be the best way to install this if I already have a boost gauge (NSP with the no-buzz t-fitting) installed at the vacuum line tap point?


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

And some us just sitting,Waiting for orders to be processed and even shipped, sitting with dead "C" valve...


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Amelios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amelios* »_Out of curiosity (I haven't ordered a valve yet, but plan to eventually), what would be the best way to install this if I already have a boost gauge (NSP with the no-buzz t-fitting) installed at the vacuum line tap point?


You'd use forge's fitting in place of the nsp fitting... the forge fitting has provisions for up to 3 ports on it.


----------



## Amelios (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

You'd use forge's fitting in place of the nsp fitting... the forge fitting has provisions for up to 3 ports on it.

Would I need to worry about any buzzing, then, or is that just some marketing BS on NSP's part?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Forges fitting makes my gauge buzz. I am holding boost longer and peaking 1-2lbs higher. I didn't have any buzzing with AWE's revised fitting and in-line filter. Only buzzes around 13psi.


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 5:17 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

ITs On an Rocking...Gonna shower Up before I take a test drive
Edit* Apparently I got the First valve Sold in the US. At least that is what the box it came in says


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_ITs On an Rocking...Gonna shower Up before I take a test drive
Edit* Apparently I got the First valve Sold in the US. At least that is what the box it came in says

Did they make any kittenzz literature? I did slack on making that before release


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

For shame no Kittenzz were present


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_For shame no Kittenzz were present 

Tsk, tsk... and I even offered up my royalty-free BoostKitten logo...
Anyway, the important thing is that it's in ur turbo, holdin' ur boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 6:43 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

quck question, can you use the forge spacer with the new valve?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (pootey)*

YES!


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

ohhh nice..... thanks


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

mine is in


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_ITs On an Rocking...Gonna shower Up before I take a test drive
Edit* Apparently I got the First valve Sold in the US. At least that is what the box it came in says


Dude!! I must've gotten the second, I've had mine on since 6:00 and I'll admit I was skeptical...it's my nature when a product sight unseen (besides testers) gets such one sided praise. I have to admit it's FUGGIN PERFECT. You can't tell it's not stock (besides the not popping and not leaking boost at WOT)...
Though I do admit a lack of kittenz presence.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Forge. Mike is due that praise for putting up with my bull crap emails for the past 6 months.










_Modified by GotHerFast at 12:39 AM 6-2-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

yeah its pretty sweet...Im holding 2 more pounds of boost in second gear. Hitting 17 where as before I was always toping 15.
I need to do some highway pulls to really see the difference. I wish It was cooler so I could see some more 20lbs action


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_yeah its pretty sweet...Im holding 2 more pounds of boost in second gear. Hitting 17 where as before I was always toping 15.
I need to do some highway pulls to really see the difference. I wish It was cooler so I could see some more 20lbs action


Hellz yeah I feel ya there... somehow 90 degrees and 80 percent humidity does NOT a happy turbo make.
Ironically enough, it seems that we both did install them at the same time afterall, eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

yeah i think so also. we should still try to meet up sometime in the future though.
cheers


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Hellz yeah, I'm down. I have a friend (can't blame him he's from PA) who's never had steamed crabs... and there are some GREAT places down town (you know this I'm sure). I sense a cruise n eat in our future.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_Hellz yeah, I'm down. I have a friend (can't blame him he's from PA) who's never had steamed crabs... and there are some GREAT places down town (you know this I'm sure). I sense a cruise n eat in our future.









Im down it is gettting to be that time of ear again isnt it


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_Spoke with Angel and they're gonna ship it via priority shipping USPS $20 to Canada.

Hey Ed, would you happen to know what to expect in terms of duty fee?


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (T13R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T13R* »_
Hey Ed, would you happen to know what to expect in terms of duty fee?

It all depends if Canadapost decides to choose your package for customs. Sometimes you can get lucky and pay nothing but it's usually GST, PST and a small % for duties. Another words, add about 18-20% for all the fees.


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (ed j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ed j* »_
It all depends if Canadapost decides to choose your package for customs. Sometimes you can get lucky and pay nothing but it's usually GST, PST and a small % for duties. Another words, add about 18-20% for all the fees.

Thanks for the info Ed, need to order one of these asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (T13R)*

Super sweet and smooth release for Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_Super sweet and smooth release for Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Agreed. Where's Syntrix? We need kittenz approval.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rescaled the size on this one, sorry threaddy-poo!

This was Kittenzz approved on pg 2!!!


----------



## hocR (Jan 10, 2007)

hey guys, how hard was the install?
the 2lbs of boost you lost and gained back at WOT, could you feel it or just could tell by looking at your boost gauge?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

i think i figured out how this thing works finally


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

I just installed mine. It took exactly a hour to do, from opening the package to going for a test drive. 
The kittenzz are happy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by ZWStewart at 5:44 PM 6-4-2007_


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

Woohoo, got mine today. No custom or duty fees. Lucky me...


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The instructions have been revised from those linked to above, so the new ones will be hosted early next week.

Are they up yet? If so, can we have the link, please. Thanks...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (ed j)*

The ones you would have received with your valve (as you mention one post up) are the newest revision, but are not yet up on the site.


----------

